# Do any of you turn down or turn off filter when feeding?



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Fluval 206 in a 29 gal heavily planted tank. I've noticed that the fish food gets swirled around by the output of the filter when I feed the guys (gals). They end up chasing the food around the top of the tank. Some of it gets to sink. The inhabitants seem to chase down the food on the bottom. I don't see any food on the gravel.

The ammonia is at 0 and has been for months, same for nitrites, nitrates >10<20, pH is 7.6 since the tank was started. Tap water same O, same O. I do about a 20% w/c every week. 

Please excuse me if this is a stupid, read silly, question because I've still got a lot to learn.


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

I am quite new to all this but i don't turn off my filter, all the food eventually gets picked up from around the tank. Also seems to gve them something to do.i


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I do not change the filtration. I feed sinking food, so the current distributes the food throughout the tank. This can be an important tool to make sure all the fish have a chance to eat, especially if you have gluttonous fish and other fish that are a little less enthusiastic.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I think if I had excessive water flow, I might consider not running the filter(s) when feeding.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't even thought of this. There is some flow from my filter into my feeding area in my 29 gal, but the food is sinking so it just serves to further spread it out and prevent my piggy tetra from eating it all. 

Maybe a better idea would be to slow the flow from the output with a sponge? I cut a small piece of aquarium sponge and put it over the outflow in my community. If I clean the sponge out on a weekly basis I still get good flow and the fish and plants aren't blown around the tank.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I shut off the filter. Where I feed would be in the highest current area near the surface and the food would get scattered, which isn't a bad thing as Jaysee mentioned, but all my fish get their share. I have started dropping some here and there along the front lately... no particular reason though.

I would be concerned with the food getting sucked up in the filter... I happen to have the intake below the output (non-standard) but that way I have reduced the overall current while keeping the flow up while still providing movement everywhere. I never tried it with it on to know though. 

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

JDM said:


> I shut off the filter. Where I feed would be in the highest current area near the surface and the food would get scattered, which isn't a bad thing as Jaysee mentioned, but all my fish get their share. I have started dropping some here and there along the front lately... no particular reason though.
> 
> I would be concerned with the food getting sucked up in the filter... I happen to have the intake below the output (non-standard) but that way I have reduced the overall current while keeping the flow up while still providing movement everywhere. I never tried it with it on to know though.
> 
> Jeff.


I deposit the food right in front of the spraybars. A few pellets getting sucked into the filter aren't going to blow up your tank or anything ;-). As for your non-standard setup, thought you might enjoy this read. If you can read german, you'll probably get more out of it as I'm sure some things are lost in translation.

Google Translate


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, that was quite a loopy translation. 

Interesting results though. Neither appears to be superior by any appreciable amount to argue for or against either method. One thing that stood out was the generation of the vortex in the second method that seems it would be superior. It all depends on where you want the flow. 

I put both in and out in the rear centre with the output pointed at the front and 45 degrees to one end. That end has a strong counter clockwise vortex while the other side has a weak clockwise vortex. Vortex is too strong a description though, swirl might be better. 

Oh, I know food pickup won't blow up my tank, not having any just lengthens the period between filter cleanings perhaps. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

JDM said:


> Oh, I know food pickup won't blow up my tank, not having any just lengthens the period between filter cleanings perhaps.


I know you know ;-) Eh, it doesn't matter in my experience. I doubt there are any here that clean their filters less frequently than I :dunno:


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I turn off my filters only when I feed my Ghost knife, I've taught him that if I put them off he gets fed, and it works grate.
Exept when the power goes out then I run to go and feed him lol


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

It depends on the tank, the inhabitants, and the food. Usually, no. But sometimes when feeding foods like Daphnia - yes.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Chesherca said:


> It depends on the tank, the inhabitants, and the food. Usually, no. But sometimes when feeding foods like Daphnia - yes.


That's an EXCELLENT point - it can depend on what it is you are feeding.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

Loopy LOL


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

avraptorhal said:


> Loopy LOL


Vodka? :roll:


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Loaches are loopy. . . especially when you feed them Daphnia with the filters off!


----------



## Gyiraszin (Feb 12, 2021)

The do it in two different cases either for my tropical fish while feeding live brine shrimp or for my nano tank which is full of chili rasboras so with as small as they are in the flow of the tank I turn off while feeding them in all my other tanks no I dont ever turn off the filters it all depends on the situation


----------

